# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Forza

## ithakos

*FORZA

Vessel's Details**Ship Type: Ro-ro/passenger ship
Year Built: 2010
Length x Breadth: 199 m X 34 m
Gross Tonnage: 25518, DeadWeight: 7500 t
Speed recorded (Max / Average): 21 / 18 knots
Flag: Italy [IT] 
Call Sign: IBWU
IMO: 9458523, MMSI: 247286100

*normal_FORZA_-_2010-01-06_Marina_di_Carrara_-_2.jpg
*
Το πλοίο αυτή την ώρα κατευθύνεται προς το λιμάνι της Πάτρας ως ναύλωση από την ΑΝΕΚ για να διπλώσει το CΟRAGGIO στη γραμμή της Πάτρας-Ηγουμενίτας-Βενετίας.


*

----------


## ιθακη

Το πλοίο αυτή την στιγμή ρεμετζάρει στο 14,μάλλον, του παλαιού λιμένα Πατρων

----------


## kalypso

Άφιξη του FORZA στο παλιό λιμάνι της Πάτρας σήμερα το απογευμα....
forza.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Ευχαριστούμε για την γρήγορη ανταπόκριση...

Τώρα να πω καλώς το δεχτήκατε???

----------


## kalypso

χμμμμ και να το πεις και να μην το πεις...στην δικιά μας τσεπη δεν μπαίνει τίποτα οπότε....εμείς οι Ελληνες καταντήσαμε να μπαρκάρουμε είτε με ανασφάλιστα είτε με μισθό Ουκρανού...!όπως και να είναι...Καλοτάξιδο!

----------


## ithakos

Το FORZA στη θέση 16 του παλιού λιμανιού της Πάτρας...δεν πρόλαβα την άφιξη γιατί ερχόμουν από Ιθάκη με τον Κάλβο αλλά οι καλοί φίλοι ανταποκρίθηκαν άμεσα και υπέροχα...αυριο αρχίζουν οι εργασίες αλλαγής σινιάλλων..
DSC_0248.JPGDSC_0251.JPGDSC_0257.JPGDSC_0260.JPG
Να σημειώσουμε ότι δεν είναι καλή κίνηση να δένονται τα ελληνικά βαπόρια και να ναυλώνονται ξένα..είναι μια κουβέντα που σηκώνει μεγάλη συζήτηση και θα την κάνουμε σε άλλο θέμα...

----------


## Express Pigasos

απο πληρωμα τι συνθεση θα εχει??

----------


## ithakos

Την ίδια σύνθεση με το CORAGGIO.

----------


## Appia_1978

Για πόσο είναι η ναύλωση; Μέχρι τέλη Ιανουαρίου όπως το Coraggio;

----------


## ithakos

Λογικά Μάρκο μέχρι τότε....δεν υπάρχει όμως επίσημη ενημέρωση ακόμα...

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ Ανδρέα! Θα δούμε ...

----------


## superfast v

> Για πόσο είναι η ναύλωση; Μέχρι τέλη Ιανουαρίου όπως το Coraggio;





> Λογικά Μάρκο μέχρι τότε....δεν υπάρχει όμως επίσημη ενημέρωση ακόμα...


Μαλλον θα επαιρναν ληγμενα αν ναυλωναν δυο πλοια για διαστημα μολις ενος μηνα..Εννοειται οτι τα πλοια θα μεινουν πολυ περισσοτερο.
Απλα φιλε Appia δεν εχουν ανοιξει ακομα τα πλανα για μετα το Γεναρη.

----------


## ithakos

Εννοείται αυτό αλλά μέχρι και τέλη Γενάρη επίσημα θα ξεκινούν από Πάτρα..

----------


## Appia_1978

Σωστός βεβαίως ο φίλος Σούπερφαστ V. Ανδρέα, γιατί, μετά πού πού θα ξεκινάνε;

----------


## ithakos

Απο όποιο λιμάνι αφετηρίας δρομολογηθούν. Γένοβα κτλ..

----------


## schoen

IMG_0634.jpg
Coraggio and Forza both with Anek livery at Patra on 20/12/2012

----------


## Marioukos

Φοβερη η φωτογραφια του φιλου *schoen !* Ποιος να περιμενε οτι θα βλεπαμε τετοια πλοια για την ΑΝΕΚ και μαλιστα για την μακρινη γραμμη της Βενετιας...

----------


## Apostolos

Να βγούμε να πανηγυρίσουμε ή να βάλουμε τα κλάματα; ΕΛΕΟΣ

----------


## schoen

σας ευχαριστώ

With a greek flag it could be perfect. But I can tell you about her later when I drive home with her.
Best Regards.

----------


## varth

> Σωστός βεβαίως ο φίλος Σούπερφαστ V. Ανδρέα, γιατί, μετά πού πού θα ξεκινάνε;


Κορινθο..? πχ...για Πορτο Μαγκερα ισως...

----------


## despo

Φυσικά και δεν μπορούμε να πανηγυρίζουμε φίλε Απόστολε...

----------


## vinman

..σήμερα το μεσημέρι,έξω απο την Κέρκυρα...
(κακής ποιότητας μιας και είναι απο αεροπλάνο και μακρινής απόστασης...)

186.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Mάνο κακή ποιότητα δεν υπάρχει για εσένα...τέλεια είναι...σε ευχαριστούμε για την πρώτη μας αεροφωτογραφία του πλοίου!!!!!!

----------


## Marioukos

Φοβερος...  :Single Eye:

----------


## GIIANNHS

στην ηγουμενιτσα

forza.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Το Forza στο νέο λιμάνι της Πάτρας.

Trakakis_IMG_3176b.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι έμαθα απο φίλο στην Κέρκυρα, το Forza ενώ είχε φτάσει στα Βόρεια της Κέρκυρα ξανα γύρισε πίσω και βρίσκετε τώρα στο λιμάνι της.
Υπάρχει εκεί ασθενοφόρο και μάλλον γύρισε πίσω για άρρωστο. Ας ελπίσουμε να είναι όλα καλά και περιμένουμε νεότερα απο τους ντόπιους φίλους.

----------


## Trakman

Forza στη Βενετία.

Trakakis_IMG_3739b.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ ΦΩΤΟ

----------


## Trakman

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε MYTILENE! Η σημερινή φωτογραφία από τη μετακίνηση του Forza από το παλιό στο νέο λιμάνι, για σένα.

Trakakis_IMG_4955.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Μια ακόμα φωτογραφία του Forza στη Βενετία.

Trakakis_IMG_3743b.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Και τέλειες φώτο από το φίλο TRAKMAN (σε ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ) και τούμπανο φορτωμένο βλέπω το FORZA(KI) :Surprised: !!!!

----------


## schoen

Forza stin Benezia simera
IMG_2143.jpgIMG_2149.jpgIMG_2160.jpgIMG_2177.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Forza στην Πάτρα.

Trakakis_IMG_4994.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Το Forza κατά την ημέρευση του στο παλιό λιμάνι, στις 14-07

IMG_0032.JPG

και εδώ κατά την μεφόρμιση του στο νέο λιμένα, υπό το βλέμμα της βασίλισσας του Ιονίου

IMG_0040.JPG

----------


## karavofanatikos

Eίναι γνωστό, όταν θα φτάσει η ώρα γι' αυτό και το αδελφάκι του να κάνουν τον δεξαμενισμό τους, αν θα τον πραγματοποιήσουν επί ελληνικού ή όχι εδάφους;
Ας δούμε κι ένα ωραία βιντεάκι που περιέχει πλάνα απ' το Forza και το Corragio στη Βενετία!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B14HwyaVHto

----------


## CORFU

το πλοιο στην Ριεκα της Κροατιας για τον δεξαμενισμο του

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το FORZA όπως το φωτογράφησα πάνω από το ¶γιος Σπυρίδων στις 27-05-2015 όταν πλησίαζε στην Ηγουμενίτσα.

FORZA-07-27-05-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σταμάτησε η ναύλωση του πλοίου από την ΑΝΕΚ και εχθές έφυγε από Πάτρα για Genova όπως λέει στο AIS του. Αυτή την ώρα είναι στο Νότιο μέρος της Ιταλίας και πηγαίνει για να περάσει ανάμεσα Ιταλία-Σικελία.

----------

